# Phantom II



## Kelpie3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone hear of a Schwinn Phantom II?

Do they have any value?  I was thinking of buying one I saw.  Looks mostly complete, but the tank has a dent in it and the horn button is missing.  Headlight is there as well as front and rear racks.

Thanks,


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 23, 2010)

take a picture I want to see


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 24, 2010)

The only Phantom II I've heard of is the late 70s 20" bmx version.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll try to get a picture.  I think it's a Panther II.  It's in an antique shop and they want 350 bucks for it.  Any idea what a panther II is worth?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 29, 2010)

depends on condition and parts on the bike a picture would be best to help determine worth


----------



## sch_vette (May 7, 2010)

*Panther II*

Kelpie3 - Does it look like the attached? The attached has all the original equipt.

I just picked one of these up myself... They are fairly rare as the Panther II was a 1 year (1959) production bike for Schwinn. If the bike is original, all equipt (correct equipt), good condition - $350 is a pretty good price.

Duane

Keeping whats old, new


----------

